# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Campaña uva red globe

## lespinoza

Hola como estan, me llamo Luis Miguel 
Esta es la primera ves que escribo algo en este foro que me parece buenisimo, te libera de muchas dudas, te mantiene al tanto de las cosas que suceden en el mundo del agro.
Y esta ves queria pedir consejos, lo que pasa es que estoy preparando una campaña de uva para la empresa en la cual trabajo, y queria ver si me podian ayudar a cerca de :  Producto: características, calibres, colores, acidez, etc Políticas agroindustriales que apoyen este producto (si existen), beneficios para el exportador, etc. O a cerca de donde podria encontrar toda la informacion posible de esta uva de mesa.  Muchas gracias  slds,Temas similares: Uva red globe para Pulpa Uva Red Globe ICA 2009 (De Exportación) Fenologia de la Vid variedad red globe Se vende uva red globe Vendo Uva Red Globe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola como estan, me llamo Luis Miguel 
> Esta es la primera ves que escribo algo en este foro que me parece buenisimo, te libera de muchas dudas, te mantiene al tanto de las cosas que suceden en el mundo del agro.
> Y esta ves queria pedir consejos, lo que pasa es que estoy preparando una campaña de uva para la empresa en la cual trabajo, y queria ver si me podian ayudar a cerca de :  Producto: características, calibres, colores, acidez, etc Políticas agroindustriales que apoyen este producto (si existen), beneficios para el exportador, etc. O a cerca de donde podria encontrar toda la informacion posible de esta uva de mesa.  Muchas gracias  slds,

 Hola Luis Miguel: 
Te comento que mi hermano Benjamín es experto en uva de mesa y además es exportador de esta fruta (con grandes resultados), pero sería bueno que le expliques bien de qué se trata tu trabajo en dicha empresa para que pueda ayudarte, ya que los requerimientos deben variar según el país de destino o el mismo cliente. 
Sobre las políticas agroindustriales y beneficios para el exportador, sólo sé que existe el "drawback". 
Y con respecto a dónde podrías buscar más información, te comento que existe la Asociación de Productores de Uva de Mesa del Perú (ProVid) para ver si te contactas con ellos: *http://www.providperu.org/Main.asp*  
Bueno Luis Miguel, espero haberte ayudado con algunos datillos y plantea nuevamente tus dudas siendo más específico, para que la ayuda sea más certera también... :Wink:  
Si por ejemplo tu chamba es exportar la fruta, te recomendaría que contraten a la empresa donde trabaja mi hermano, ya que ellos se encargan exclusivamente de todo el proceso y con muy buenos resultados. 
Si por el contrario tu chamba es conseguir compradores directos de la uva de mesa que producen en la empresa donde trabajas, mi hermano te podría dar algunos datos útiles de los requerimientos, pero trata de ser bien específico en tu, o tus preguntas. 
Saludos y gracias por participar del foro.

----------


## lespinoza

Hola gracias por responderme.
Bueno te explico, nuestra empresa produce y exporta red globe, pero me han dicho recopile toda la informacion posible a cerca de esta fruta, para poder asi presentar un informe o por ejemplo una especie monografia de esta uva, para luego poder ofrecerla a nuestros posibles compradores, es por eso que por ahi iba mi pregunta.
y respecto a Providperu cuales son los requisitos para poder suscribirme, porque me piden un usuario y una contraseña, eso cuesta? 
Muchas gracias 
Slds,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Luis Miguel: 
Con respecto a lo de Provid, creo que sí es necesario pagar para ser asociado. Igual podrías conversar con ellos para ver qué tipo de información podrían proveerte. 
Con respecto a tu tarea, creo entender que tienes que hacer una especie de presentación sobre uva red globe para tus posibles compradores, pero creo que una presentación o "especie de monografía" es demasiado... Los compradores creo que ya saben todo sobre uva red globe. 
En ese sentido, te recomendaría que les sugieras hacer un pequeño brochure, un tríptico o algo así, con las ventajas de la uva de mesa producida en el Perú por su empresa; en vez de entregarles algo que seguramente ya conocen. 
En todo caso, mis hermanos me han dicho que en Internet hay bastante información sobre uva red globe que podrías investigar. Yo te recomiendo que el foro lo utilices cuando se te presente una duda en particular. 
Lo que podría decirle a mi hermano es que te sugiera alguna bibliografía o enlaces a páginas webs para que investigues, pero como te digo, les sugeriría hacer un pequeño tríptico o brochure para tratar de conseguir nuevos clientes o para fidelizar a los que ya tengo; en vez de todo un trabajo monográfico. 
Me comentas qué te parece mi idea y si necesitas lo de las bibliografías para preguntarle a mi hermano. 
Saludos y suerte con la chamba  :Wink:

----------


## lespinoza

Gracias por responder!
Cualquier tipo de informacion es bienvenida, pondre en practica lo que me recomiendas, y empezare ya con el trabajo.
Me avisas si cuentas con la informacion de la bibliografia.
Slds,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola lespinoza: 
Te dejo un enlace a una pequeña ficha sobre uva red globe que tal vez te sirva: http://frescos.peruvianproducts.org/?p=51 
Saludos

----------


## Gonza

Hola Luis Miguel: por mi parte te puedo apoyar con una recomendación técnica. 
Si en la empresa que trabajas, no estan usando la tecnología electrostática, te anotarias un tremendo punto a tu favor , si propones la omplementación de esta revolucionaria tecnología de aplicación. 
NOS VEMOS EN SIUVA 2011. 
saludos 
Gonzalo

----------


## Gonza

Luis Miguel:  
Tecnología electrostática ESS.  www.electrostaticas.com  
Cualquier consulta estoy a tus ordenes. 
Saludos desde Chiclayo, Lambayeque 
Gonzalo

----------


## miguelitz25

Estimado Luis Miguel
Viendo el foro me doy cuenta que  usted se encuentra en el rubro de exportaciones Red Globe para ser exactos, quizá le interese la posibilidad de adquirir algunos de nuestros equipos de medición de PH y acidez (PH Metros) y Sucarosa (Refractómetros portátiles) de esta manera podrá potencializar y desarrollar ventajas comparativas para tus productos en el mercado de destino sea local y en el exterior. Sí deseas que te hagamos llegar el catálogo de productos con la lista de precios solicítanos por esta vía. Saludos

----------

